# Catching up between projects/what I'm working on



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Made these winding sticks a while ago just added the black stripe.
I think the wood is figured mahogany?


















Bench hooks of figured cherry









Next up is an edge jointing jig for hand plane.

(In background is a cello stand I'm working on. . I'll post some pics later)

I'm also working on a shopvac cyclone cart + miter saw dust collection.

I'll be heading to NC in a few weeks to pick up the QSWO for a trestle table build. I'll do a project post on that one.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Your winding look great.
I need to make a new set of bench hooks thanks for the reminder.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

rwe2156,

Your plan to build a shop vac/cyclone cart caught my attention and thought I would mention three key features I included in mine.

The first is that the sharp corners of the base were eliminated by cutting away the sharp corners in favor of quarter circles. The cart moves through the shop easier by not hanging up on obstructions.

The second feature is a space for on-boards storage of the various shop vac attachments/nozzles.

The third feature mostly defeats the tendency of the power cord to chalk the casters. It is a pole about 3' - 4' high mounted at the corner of the cart and with a dowel over which the power cord is draped. A counterweight was added to the shop vac power cord near the shop vac. The counterweight and the pole work to keep the power cord out of the way when pushing the cart.


----------

